# Fair Use policy when making a quote



## Grenadier

Ladies and Gentlemen...

This is just a gentle reminder, that when you wish to quote something from another source, that you are expected to abide by our "Fair Use" policy, in accordance to our Rules and Policies, specifically Section 7.3:



> *7.3 Fair Use Provision*
> 
> Under Fair Use provisions you can  legally post a small abstract of an article - or perhaps the opening  paragraph. So if you want to post an article you should do this and  include a link, or just post the link. The exception to this rule is  press releases; press releases are meant for distribution and can be  copied and distributed as much as you want. If you are not sure if you  can copy something then always err on the side of caution and simply  post a link to the material.





Please do not quote large chunks of the article, or the article in its entirety, unless you are permitted to do so.


----------



## jks9199

Hey, everybody.  Let's watch this issue, OK?  We're seeing some posts that really push the idea of Fair Use right to the line, and probably over it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Remember, lawyers cost money....mine...and I'd rather spend it on my new puppy.

Thanks


----------

